# Caught on Tape: The Loch Ness Monster



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 13, 2006)

[video=youtube;3LaV5c3uYaM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3LaV5c3uYaM[/video]


----------



## Augusta (Nov 13, 2006)

Hilarious!


----------



## caddy (Nov 13, 2006)

I could use a tough truck come to think of it !


----------



## turmeric (Nov 13, 2006)

Those advertisers will do anything...


----------



## JohnV (Nov 13, 2006)

How do they pay him? Does he have a bank account? An agent? How do you go about hiring him? Leave it to the media, they can investigate anything that Scotland Yard cannot.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Nov 14, 2006)

I can't breathe! I can't breathe!!


----------

